# Dreamweaver help!!!



## crystalview (Sep 14, 2003)

Does anyone know any good tutorials for dreamweaver?  I'm trying to learn it, and can't figure out how to put images in without the square background showing on pics, or frames/layers.  "vanilla shots"  website would be an example...the left corner where the shots are on the page blending in.  Also putting mpeg movies on at an efiecient rate of play.  Any help would be great!-Jared


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 14, 2003)

Well the images are just a white background with a white background for the page.  The easiest way to make some of the page is to use CSS.  I know that is not what you are looking for but it is truely easier in the long run.  

but here are links to some tutorials 
http://www.cbtcafe.com/dreamweaver/
http://www.dreamweaversites.com/tutorials.html
http://www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/macromedia/dreamweaver/

Dont know how good they are though.  I code things by hand usually.


----------



## kafene (Oct 11, 2003)

crystalview said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any good tutorials for dreamweaver?  I'm trying to learn it, and can't figure out how to put images in without the square background showing on pics, or frames/layers.  "vanilla shots"  website would be an example...the left corner where the shots are on the page blending in.  Also putting mpeg movies on at an efiecient rate of play.  Any help would be great!-Jared



I'm no expert, but I did build my site using Dreamweaver. Are you talking about the 'blue' boxes or the 'green' boxes used for image placement?


----------



## nukie (Oct 11, 2003)

crystalview said:
			
		

> Any help would be great!-Jared



Unfortunately, I didn't use dreamweaver to make the vanillashots website.  I'm a notepad boy at heart.

Its done in full CSS, and so there aren't any tables or frames.  With that said, you can view the css file which governs the entire site style here.

And whilst I can't offer you any Dreamweaver help, if you need any general html/css help, I'd be more than happy to oblige.


----------

